# has anyone have any breed of bird&waht is it&what do u love about u bird



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

does anyone have any breed of bird or parrots as loads them?what do u have&what do u like about u bird&what made u want one?what personality does it have?can it talk or anythin like that.

like to talk to bird lovers cos i myself has two parrots&i be lost without them&there great company&when u feel down they make u laught&like when talking&when i go out room where birds are they squak t say come back so i cant even leave them for min lol.i have two type parrots ones a african grey parrot which had work&lively&mischieves&trick me.the other one i have is sengal parrot but cn be so noises at times when both at it squakin as im in same room as them all time so i cant hear tv when both at it.but both my parrots like kisses&cudles&bein stroked non stop&they call me mummy if i out room&they wisltle&click&do wolf wisltle&say hello&many more. i attach pic of my sengal parrot whos still baby&keeps kissin me&so on.like hear from u all


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I only have a cockatiel at the moment he is hand reared and very tame and very funny, i did have an african grey but we lost hime not too long ago but i hope to have another in a few years time when the kids are old enough to understand not to torment! then id like to have one from a baby so it can bond well with all of us my last one only liked me and hated everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I used to have a lovely cockatiel, He used to let me know when someone was at the door by screaming his lungs off  He copied the dogs barking lol.
He could talk very very clear and said a number of words like hello baby and good morning darling, He did the wolf whistle alot aswell lol, He used to sing this terrible tune only he thought was fab 

Sadly he died with a chest tuma wile under anisthetic at the vets, He nearly made it but as they was sewing him up he passed away 
The vet team was upset because they said he was quite a charming little man, They said they never had one in the vets as clever freindly and talkative as him. I still have he's fav braclet that he always carted around with him .


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

When I lived with my mum and dad we had a blue fronted amazon called Harvey.
He absolutely hated me but he would sit on my dad and let him stroke him.
He would go for me if I so much as looked at him 
He had a huge vocabulary. 'pick up the f**king phone' was one his favorite sayings and he would call next doors cat 
He used to show off to the hoover by spreading his wings and strutting up and down his perch. He fell off it one day coz he wasnt looking where he was going  I did laugh.
He was so unfit that when we let him out to fly around he would get to one end of the room and roll over on his back knackered 
He let me pick him up then! 
Later we discovered Harvey was a she.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> When I lived with my mum and dad we had a blue fronted amazon called Harvey.
> He absolutely hated me but he would sit on my dad and let him stroke him.
> He would go for me if I so much as looked at him
> He had a huge vocabulary. 'pick up the f**king phone' was one his favorite sayings and he would call next doors cat
> ...


LOL this post made me laugh hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> When I lived with my mum and dad we had a blue fronted amazon called Harvey.
> He absolutely hated me but he would sit on my dad and let him stroke him.
> He would go for me if I so much as looked at him
> He had a huge vocabulary. 'pick up the f**king phone' was one his favorite sayings and he would call next doors cat
> ...


this made me laugh to, it just goes to show what massive characters these little things have


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my afican grey parret&senagal are still babies.so my african grey are very intelgent as talk clearly&can have proper conversation when there biit older.i was tod may not talk till there 2 year old but hes sayin words all ready.if u tell him off he says no f off.hes says click all time&wolf wisltle at me when i talkin to him.he says hallo&prety boy.but he pick more&more words up.when i go out rooom he says mummy to me&both birds squak to say come back but i cant have min to myslf as there to attach to me.both birds kissin me loads&both parrets likes ciddles&they roll on there back.there funny.il attach my parrets for u all see.
does anyone have any pics of u birds or what u had.be nice see other peoples birds.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

but i get no enoght sleep cos birdies keep u awake so they squak my sengal&african grey parrot.so there my alarm call they squak until u get to them so i dont need alarm clock as there my alarm callers.
they are funny creaters&all have there own funny personailte&maschievis&cheacky&so on


----------



## eilidhsmum (Mar 4, 2008)

hi,

i have a lovebird called ben. I had bill as well but she died about 2 months after i got them.

being a silly old sod i bought a budgie to keep ben company ( in separate cages of course). Sadly skye died earlier this month.

iain and i went to our local sspca rehomimg centre and came back with joey the cockatiel. he's lovely and whistles the laurel and hardy theme tune, says pretty joey then wolf whistles.

his repertoire is growing though as iain spends a lot of time whistling to him


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

eilidhsmum said:


> hi,
> 
> i have a lovebird called ben. I had bill as well but she died about 2 months after i got them.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear ur loss of love bird


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a cockatiel, hes 29years old and still going strong we had five but hes the only one left, he copies the dogs bark and screeches if they get to near him, hes in our bedroom as i also have cats and when hubby goes to loo he screams till he comes back in , he shouts treats and bell and a couple more things and kisses us, he cant fly now but sits on top of cage and if we dont put a honey stick in every night we get no sleep, thats his treat,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

jeanie said:


> I have a cockatiel, hes 29years old and still going strong we had five but hes the only one left, he copies the dogs bark and screeches if they get to near him, hes in our bedroom as i also have cats and when hubby goes to loo he screams till he comes back in , he shouts treats and bell and a couple more things and kisses us, he cant fly now but sits on top of cage and if we dont put a honey stick in every night we get no sleep, thats his treat,


birds are funny&they are all different&have different persnalitys thats what i love about prrots&small birds....

like to hear more from ur parrots&parkeets&share all about them&what are they??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

like to hear more&more all about ur parrots&parrkeets?
what u have&there personalitys&what u love about ur birds?
so i can talk&talk about them as love parrots&birds as they cute&funny??

i have african grey parrot&sengal parrot myself&love them loads&there funny&talk&love lots attention from me...


----------

